# Narrow-mindedness is blind



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Sleep shirts, dressing gowns, perfect towels, garden trowels
Disasterous music, fidgety whistling, combs, cups, forks, satallite,
Bright patio ornaments, angel shawn side-burns, cutlery, crockery
Clearing the plates, shining steel, dishwasher tablets, brussels and beans,
Potatoes and plants
CURRY

...and smoking is a big deal?
If I smoke one or I smoke three, 
Why do you care about my lungs
When you don't care about me anyway?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...(continuation of rant)...

Stop pretending you care 
When you are just picking holes
In everyone else
To makes yourself _feel_ better

There are better ways of finding
Love than criticising me
Sweating the small stuff

Let everything blow away
And take memories there
To that new place
With you
...then you can make me a cup of tea 
Without demanding
I do something for you.


----------

